

WebSketch: A free web based drag and drop site creator with flickr and YouTube integration - bvme
http://www.websketch.com/

======
vhelg
Pretty cool that this is a non flash based editor, building something like
this in pure javascript seems like a fairly large task...the flickr drag and
drop works surprisingly well too.

